# Dont let Lacies in your bedroom!!



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

Sidney:1, Doona:0. She wasn't hard to find, just follow the feather trail, she looks guilty, too.


----------



## smithson (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahaha love it she looks happy with her self


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 9, 2013)

Shes like a 
cat....but so much better


----------



## reptalica (Feb 9, 2013)

Sure they were pillow feathers IV or..........................


----------



## sharky (Feb 9, 2013)

How can you stay angry at a beautiful lacie like that? 

She's grogeous...at least she didn't play with the wires in the powerpoint :shock:


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh she is just beautiful!!! She looks quite big too.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, Sidney! Kill that doona!

I love it.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 9, 2013)

I love how she is smiling saying I had so much fun while you weren't looking. How can you stay mad at a face like that?


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Thats awesome hahaha how big is she???


----------



## Wally (Feb 9, 2013)

All that effort and no feed....


----------



## glassless_mind (Feb 9, 2013)

She's gorgeous! And she looks like she had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Thats awesome hahaha how big is she???



About 140cm at 2.5 kg (that's when she's not gut loaded with feathers). Just when you think the house is "monitor proof".


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 9, 2013)

Mate, is she placid as far as Lacie's go?


----------



## littlemay (Feb 9, 2013)

First photo 'ermahgerd, doona...'


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 9, 2013)

At least u have a satisfied monitor


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> Mate, is she placid as far as Lacie's go?



She's a people goanna, which makes her more dangerous at feed time. Otherwise she's a real sweetie!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> At least u have a satisfied monitor , poor bird tho, what type was it?, was the bird in a cage?



She thought there was a bird, but ended up with a feather sandwich. Good bit of roughage for her.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 9, 2013)

I've met Sid. Here she is dreaming of a shredded doona 




You should see the size of the german shepard she chases off to comandeer his bed!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pic Steve, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 9, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> She thought there was a bird, but ended up with a feather sandwich. Good bit of roughage for her.



Oh wait Doona LOL, and here i was thinking that was the name of a bird, gosh dont i feel stupid now  haha


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 9, 2013)

If you turn the shower on and she's in the house, Sid ALWAYS comes running. Even wiped her feet afterwards!


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 9, 2013)

Not a good Idea with so many claws they will soon rip up a doona or pillow


----------



## crocdoc (Feb 10, 2013)

She sure is purdy j



imported_Varanus said:


> If you turn the shower on and she's in the house, Sid ALWAYS comes running. Even wiped her feet afterwards!



Ha, her mother does the same! Loves to rub her belly on the wet tiles if the shower isn't running, but if it is she loves to drink the water as it wells up on the floor.


----------



## phatty (Feb 10, 2013)

hahaha love it iv she looks awesome


----------



## whyme (Feb 10, 2013)

You have'nt been eating in bed, have you IV;D


----------



## Varanus1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to agree - lacies are probably not the best bedroom guests. Especially when they jump in the bed and stay under the covers!

My Gippsland boy LOVES the shower!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 11, 2013)

Varanus1 said:


> I have to agree - lacies are probably not the best bedroom guests. Especially when they jump in the bed and stay under the covers!
> 
> My Gippsland boy LOVES the shower!



Very Nice Varanus! He's a lovely looking beastie with a bit of size to him.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 11, 2013)

So you just watch Telly and let them roam? That's so cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 11, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> So you just watch Telly and let them roam? That's so cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not in the house for much longer! This is the start of Sid's new outdoor enclosure. 4.8M x 4.8M; can't wait to get her outside again, permanently. 5 ton of soil removed so far and a concrete truck to come...the things we do, hey!


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

I want a lacie so bad now!!


----------



## LittleHiss (May 29, 2013)

lacie or spencers?? Hard choice.


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 29, 2013)

LittleHiss said:


> lacie or spencers?? Hard choice.



I would say Spencer's, much safer but still inquisitive. 
At least to start with, then progress to a Lacie.


----------



## LittleHiss (May 29, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 29, 2013)

They are so cute

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 29, 2013)

That's pretty cool....


----------



## ronhalling (May 31, 2013)

I had this vision of your lacie with it's head in the shredded doona thinking "that damn bird is in here somewhere" very nice monitor m8  ................................Ron


----------

